# My gaming-keyboard quest...pls assist !



## GhorMaanas (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi,

i hope all digitians are in sound health ! well, i needed a gaming KB to almost complete my gaming-rig set-up. budget is about 3.5k. following are the requirements :

1. should've backlighting....orange/red colour strongly preferred.
2. exclusively to be used for gaming, so issues like noisiness, press quality, etc not considered.

so that leaves out the following :

1. logitech G15 V2 --- INR 4200  (NO-NO)
2. steelseries merc (w/ backlighting) --- INR 4200 (NO-NO)
3. razer lycosa --- read about some issues with it + INR 3800 (NO-NO)
4. razer arctosa/cyclosa --- no backlighting (NO-NO)
5. sidewinder X6 --- read has some ghosting + large design + INR 4000 (NO-NO)


now am left with :

1. MS sidewinder X4 --- INR ~2k + backlighting (red/orange) + anti-ghosting tech + good reviews (YES-YES)
2. logitech G110 --- INR 3.2k + 3 modes of backlighting + good reviews + USB ports + audio/mic jack (YES-YES)
3. belkin nostromo N52 --- considered only because getting it in an offer for a price of INR 1.5k


upon some research, i finally settled for MS sidewinder X4, but alas ! available nowhere at lamington, nor online ! pls pls, could some one provide a pointer to where i could get one ?! sellers at lamington said the product's been discontinued (i guess that's lame to say ?!)

secondly, am an FPS-junkie...no RTS/MMORPG, etc for me...would nostromo serve me well, or rather, would i be able to handle it ? i read that its better for playing RTS/RPG than FPSes...moreover, i got an X360 too and can use its wireless controller to play my FPSes on the PC too (failed to get it connected and recognised on my PC is a different matter)...am good at taking headshots without 'auto-aim' enabled on consoles in FPSes, so no worry for me 


kindly suggest, esp on :

1. where can i get sidewinder X4 ?
2. is nostromo worth an FPS experience ?


thanks a lot for your patience.

regards


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 21, 2011)

X4 is my fav too. You can find it on flipkart.
Flipkart.com: Microsoft Side winder X4: Keyboard


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 23, 2011)

sigh, ishu you gave me a jolt of excitement, but alas ! its out of stock...written in small in the right corner of the listing.....damn man  

thanks


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 23, 2011)

What about this site:

Buy Microsoft Sidewinder X4 Keyboard in India Online for Rs.2,193 as on 23rd August 2011 - Price, Features, Reviews, Specifications, Photos, Videos | BuyThePrice.com


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 23, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> What about this site:
> 
> Buy Microsoft Sidewinder X4 Keyboard in India Online for Rs.2,193 as on 23rd August 2011 - Price, Features, Reviews, Specifications, Photos, Videos | BuyThePrice.com



i was looking for that keyboard but everywhere it is out of stock is that site reliable ??

How is logitech G510


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 23, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> How is logitech G510



I also asked the same question in a separate thread. 
The only thing that is going against G110 is its lack of support for all LED colors, which is available in G510.

P.S. G510 is available @ 4430/- at flipkart. (out of stock atm)


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 24, 2011)

@ aniket

thanks a ton aniket !! i will definitely contact this site...


@ mithun

G510 is a very nice KB IMO...check out the review here :

Logitech G110 vs G510 Comparison - YouTube

but decide your usage first...if you are all for the bling-bling (various combinations of backlight-colours), are into MMORPG stuff, are REALLY gonna use the LCD on the KB, and above all, can esily accomodate it in your budget, then definitely go for it !

@ d6bmg

am afraid i couldnt get what you meant by 'lack of support for all LED colours'...did you mean that G110 supports only three colours (red, blue, purple), while G510 supports all RGB combos ?! 

as for me, i only need a red backlighting, since that in a way goes along with my cabinet lighting...

and yes, you might get it at SMC...check this :

*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...egory_id=152&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=465


----------



## gameranand (Aug 24, 2011)

Logitech G510 is really good IMO. LCD, 18 extra buttons for customization and all that. Its really good I would prefer it above all else.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 24, 2011)

kilroyquasar said:


> @ d6bmg
> 
> am afraid i couldnt get what you meant by 'lack of support for all LED colours'...did you mean that G110 supports only three colours (red, blue, purple), while G510 supports all RGB combos ?!



yes, I meant that


----------



## gameranand (Aug 24, 2011)

Also G110 have 12 extra keys to configure while G510 have 18.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 24, 2011)

IF you don't find x4 anywhere then the next option will be logitech G110.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 24, 2011)

Tenida said:


> IF you don't find x4 anywhere then the next option will be logitech G110.




yes exactly ! this is next on my list...but a relieving news is that, one of my friends (who also needs an X4) talked to some dealer known to him, and the dealer said he most probably will be able to procure the KB within 3-4 days ! 

needless to say, am excited


----------



## Tenida (Aug 24, 2011)

^^Good luck for that


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 24, 2011)

kilroyquasar said:


> yes exactly ! this is next on my list...but a relieving news is that, one of my friends (who also needs an X4) talked to some dealer known to him, and the dealer said he most probably will be able to procure the KB within 3-4 days !
> 
> needless to say, am excited



Good luck dude!!


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 24, 2011)

hey all, that 'dealer' thingy i was talking of conked off...lol....but buytheprice.com says the KB is in stock with them...any word on how's the store ? is based in hyderabad...


----------



## Tenida (Aug 24, 2011)

^^Try to contact ::::::::::The Ultimate Gaming Solutions::::::::::


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 24, 2011)

oh thanks ! i have read about MD computers somewhere else too...surely will contact them.

also, i found homeshop18 in possession of the stock, though at a bit higher price than buytheprice.com

Microsoft JQD-00016 Sidewinder X4 Keyboard . Buy Best Microsoft JQD-00016 Sidewinder X4 Keyboard at Lowest Price Online


----------



## Tenida (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah today *MD Computer,Kolkata *also told me that price hiked for new series of Microsoft X4 Sidewinder@*2.5K* .If you take my suggestion, then opt for Logitech G110@3.3K.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 25, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Yeah today *MD Computer,Kolkata *also told me that price hiked for new series of Microsoft X4 Sidewinder@*2.5K* .If you take my suggestion, then opt for Logitech G110@3.3K.



Then considering the price, G110 is the KB which OP should opt for.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 25, 2011)

And *Logitech G510@4K* also a good option.

See this 
*Review of Logitech G510*


----------



## gameranand (Aug 25, 2011)

IMO G510 would be best choice but its slightly out of OP's budget.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 25, 2011)

whoa ! folks have got me confused 

tenida, i can safely agree to this that the price for X4 has been hiked (reason might be the dearth of stock), as homeshop18 and some another site (forgot name) is selling for 2.5k, but still, buytheprice has it for 2.1k...

again, is G110 worth every penny (may be asking for too much) that is costlier than X4 ? 

G510 is a bit more than 4k. worth it ? just MIGHT increase my budget for that...

now really in a dilemma.

P.S. - Prime requirement is FPSes...no MMORPGs for me.



@ gameranand

thanks for your time, and all the best ! meet you later


----------



## gameranand (Aug 25, 2011)

Well even if you play RPG and not MMORPGs then G510 is worth the extra bucks. 
Both are mostly identical apart from the fact that G510 has a LCD which is quite a big deal IMO. In both looks, show off and usability.
Then we have backlighting in which G110 only has three colors to choose from and maybe you won't find your comfort zone for night game perfectly but G510 has every possible color which means you can find your perfect comfort zone. I mean maybe you'll find yellow more comforting than red and so.
Then when it comes to normal usage I mean typing. G110 has kinda glossy keys and they are very soft while G510 has rubberized finish and also they are kinda harder to press which gives me a feel that I typed that particular button and also less mis typing for me. 
In connectivity both are nearly same apart from the fact that G110 has a USB port which is not a big deal for anyone of us as we have a lot of free USB port in back of our Cabinet don't we. 
Then it comes to no. of programmable keys G110 has 12 while G510 has 18. G510 clearly wins for me as I am more of a RPG guy so all powers on KB is good for me as I don't have to use mouse to execute power in between combat.

But as you are not a RPG guy so any of them works for you but I still recommend G510 as who knows you might like RPGs like DA and ME and in those games G510 will be more helpful.
Not to mention imagine someone come to your home and sees that you have a LCD on keyboard and says "Wow" and I guess you got my emotion right.  

So my advice get G510 I know its a bit pricy but believe me its worth it. How do I know these because I have 2 friends one has G110 and one has G510 and unfortunately I have chepo Logitech KB.  I hope that will change very soon


----------



## Tenida (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes gameranand is absulately right if you can spend 4k then logitech g510  is the best option.....go and get it.
Cheers
Happy gaming


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 25, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Then we have backlighting in which G110 only has three colors to choose from and maybe you won't find your comfort zone for night game perfectly but G510 has every possible color which means you can find your perfect comfort zone. I mean maybe you'll find yellow more comforting than red and so.
> Then when it comes to normal usage I mean typing. G110 has kinda glossy keys and they are very soft while G510 has rubberized finish and also they are kinda harder to press which gives me a feel that I typed that particular button and also less mis typing for me.
> In connectivity both are nearly same apart from the fact that G110 has a USB port which is not a big deal for anyone of us as we have a lot of free USB port in back of our Cabinet don't we.





Wow anand ! you're seriously tilting me towards G510 now heavily 
exactly the way my friends kicked me up from an earlier thought of 40k budget comp to a high-end ~1L gaming machine !

just a couple of doubts, if you could help me with :

1. can we also see the cpu/gpu temp.s apart from the load on the LCD screen ? some ppl had casted their doubts about that on some other forums i went through, and they werent also sure...since apart from the bling, i dont think i would tilt my head down to check my inventory while playing a game very often 

2. can a flash-drive be plugged in onto the USB drive of the G110 ? i read over logitech forums ppl telling that doesnt work...so is the USB port just useful for low-powered stuff ?


replies to those would be really helpful for me 



Tenida said:


> Yes gameranand is absulately right if you can spend 4k then logitech g510  is the best option.....go and get it.
> Cheers
> Happy gaming


----------



## gameranand (Aug 25, 2011)

kilroyquasar said:


> Wow anand ! you're seriously tilting me towards G510 now heavily
> exactly the way my friends kicked me up from an earlier thought of 40k budget comp to a high-end ~1L gaming machine !
> 
> just a couple of doubts, if you could help me with :
> ...



Yes you can see the info about your CPU and GPU with some plugins. I have read on net that people are able to see temps on their screen. You can also see the frame rates on that little screen if you want, and Xfire chat, emails, RSS feeds and all those stuff.

See *this thread* for more info about the screen.

Yes about G110 that is indeed a low powered port so some pendrive work some don't. Its is actaully for low powered devices. Quite honestly why the heck you need that port at all when you can just get 4 USB port from single one using those (I don't remember the name at this instance.  )

And hey whats the config of your mighty rig ??


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 25, 2011)

@kilroyquasar i didn't get their line i think for 300bucks difference go for Home Shop18 over buy the price 
Also i did call Home shop 18 it is in stock


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 25, 2011)

kilroyquasar said:


> Wow anand ! you're seriously tilting me towards G510 now heavily
> exactly the way my friends kicked me up from an earlier thought of 40k budget comp to a high-end ~1L gaming machine !
> 
> just a couple of doubts, if you could help me with :
> ...




Answer: 
1. Yes, you can but with the help of extra add-on. That temperature monitoring add-on is not included in default packages of modules. 

2. Hopefully you have some extra USB 2.0 & USB 3.0 ports at the front & back side of your CPU rig.  So, why are you thinking about those USB slots?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 25, 2011)

_*Yes you can see the info about your CPU and GPU with some plugins. I have read on net that people are able to see temps on their screen. You can also see the frame rates on that little screen if you want, and Xfire chat, emails, RSS feeds and all those stuff*._ ---- thats a hell lot of things ! yay !!



_*Yes about G110 that is indeed a low powered port so some pendrive work some don't. Its is actaully for low powered devices. Quite honestly why the heck you need that port at all when you can just get 4 USB port from single one using those (I don't remember the name at this instance.  )*_ ---- you're talking of USB hubs...lol...they also are low-powered only, unless they are costly    BTW, the specs mention it as a high-speed USB 2.0 port, but still it works so lame...hehe.......and the USB is such a versatile invention, that having that 'one more port' feels tempting 

_*And hey whats the config of your mighty rig ??*_  ---- aarrgghh...i was so trying to let it remain confidential for sometime, since i am in the (very slow) process of creating a cool-siggy for the spec over here, and to post pics & description of the sys in the 'show-off' thread over this weekend, but you force me to disclose the 'secret' ?! haha...i will just say for this now, that its a Z68 mobo, with an i7 SB thrown in, and a 580 Lightning with a couple of ripjaws X 8GB chips shoved in the tummy of a black tank (CM HAF-X)...Oi ! i have already let my mouth loose 


P.S. - its ALWAYS that whenever i've discussed about getting a desired stuff, i end up lightening my pockets more than i ever intended 

thank you, O' G510  



d6bmg said:


> Answer:
> 1. Yes, you can but with the help of extra add-on. That temperature monitoring add-on is not included in default packages of modules.
> 
> 2. Hopefully you have some extra USB 2.0 & USB 3.0 ports at the front & back side of your CPU rig.  So, why are you thinking about those USB slots?





1. am perfectly fine with it...even happy to read that 

2. yeah i do have...but the prospect of 'one extra' port is greed-inducing  


thanks



mithun_mrg said:


> @kilroyquasar i didn't get their line i think for 300bucks difference go for Home Shop18 over buy the price
> Also i did call Home shop 18 it is in stock




hmm, point well noted, though i was able to talk to their really polite customer service exe twice y'day...but see all above and below you, and its pouring G510 here now...lol.....would you be interested in getting a G510 instead ?!


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 25, 2011)

^^


Waiting for some pics of it.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 25, 2011)

yeah sure...give me some time please, got this business unfinished here 

got one more enemy to finish off....kindly enlighten on G510 VS SS Merc Stealth........CNET and youtube have got good reviews for stealth....stealth price at lamington is 4.2k-4.5k.....pls pls suggest


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 26, 2011)

Just Saw some reviews of SS Merc Stealth. Although never heard it before, but it looks like a good keyboard to me only if I exclude the LCD panel of G510.
But availability of SteelSeries Merc Stealth might be an issue at Indian market.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 26, 2011)

Lynx india lists 510 at 4080+5%+shipping

Logitech Gaming Keyboard G510 - AP - Model G510KBD â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Store In India


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 26, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Just Saw some reviews of SS Merc Stealth. Although never heard it before, but it looks like a good keyboard to me only if I exclude the LCD panel of G510.
> But availability of SteelSeries Merc Stealth might be an issue at Indian market.




its available at lamington road for a price of ~4.2-4.5k...........special attraction for me is its FPS friendly keys !



mithun_mrg said:


> Lynx india lists 510 at 4080+5%+shipping
> 
> Logitech Gaming Keyboard G510 - AP - Model G510KBD â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Store In India




going by what i've read about lynx here and heard from friends, it would be a big NO-NO for me, even if i have to buy it at a bit higher price elsewhere.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 26, 2011)

kilroyquasar said:


> its available at lamington road for a price of ~4.2-4.5k...........special attraction for me is its FPS friendly keys !



Yeah, that looks good, but I'm still in some sort of confused about that keyboard (may be because I am not accustomed to SteelSeries Merc kbs).

Best option will be like this: go there, feel both keyboards by yourself. Then you will be able to decide which one is better to go with.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 26, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Yeah, that looks good, but I'm still in some sort of confused about that keyboard (may be because I am not accustomed to SteelSeries Merc kbs).
> 
> Best option will be like this: go there, feel both keyboards by yourself. Then you will be able to decide which one is better to go with.




availability has really become a major issue. called up all big dealers i knew of whole day today. neither the G510 nor merc stealth is available readily. but i had seen one SS KB in lamington. will check on that tomorrow. heck ! if nothing, then sidewinder X4 zindabad !


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 26, 2011)

kilroyquasar said:


> availability has really become a major issue. called up all big dealers i knew of whole day today. neither the G510 nor merc stealth is available readily. but i had seen one SS KB in lamington. will check on that tomorrow. heck ! if nothing, then sidewinder X4 zindabad !



For G510, call up your nearest Rashi Peripherals. They WILL have to have every model of Logitech. In my case, the shop in which I want to buy G510 didn't have any G510 in their stock at that moment, but they manage to get some of those KBs inside 10 minutes directly from Rashi.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 27, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> For G510, call up your nearest Rashi Peripherals. They WILL have to have every model of Logitech. In my case, the shop in which I want to buy G510 didn't have any G510 in their stock at that moment, but they manage to get some of those KBs inside 10 minutes directly from Rashi.




wow ! that was a great info indeed ! rushing to lamington. now !!


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 31, 2011)

A good deal I saw just now: Flipkart.com: Steel Series Keyboard Merc Black: Keyboard

Steel Series Keyboard Merc Black @1699/-


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 31, 2011)

^^  i think that is the non backlit version


----------



## Tenida (Aug 31, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> ^^  i think that is the non backlit version



No its with backlit...
*Check this review*

Its full-feature keyboard at low price.
*Specification of Steelseries Merc.*


> 1)*Illumination:* Perfect for gaming in the dark - Astounding three color illumination in RED, BLUE and PURPLE - Choose your level of brightness (Subtle, Ambient, Intense, Off) - Illuminated characters on every key Dedicated Gaming 2)*Terrain*: Amazing touch and response for hours of comfortable gaming - Rubberized movement keys for superior response - Tilted 11 degrees to match natural wrist position - 34 gaming keys labeled and positioned for ultimate precision and control - Simultaneous key stroke response - no need to worry about phantom keys in the heat of the battle Z Engine Software: Industry leading software allows gamers to easily customize every gaming experience - Programmable with easy-to-use drag-and-drop macro editing - Over 125 pre-defined key mapping layouts Control 3)*Center:* Rule all your PC gaming peripherals from one hub - Two USB 2.0 ports to plug in mice and other peripherals - Gold plated audio jacks for headsets and microphones - Multimedia controls for in and out of game use


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 31, 2011)

Flipkart.com: Steel Series Siberia Keyboard Merc Stealth Black: Keyboard

I think Merc Stealth is the backlit verion and Merc is the non backlit.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 31, 2011)

the backlit version is available at MD computers @2325
KEYBOARDS

@tenida how is md's service


----------



## Tenida (Aug 31, 2011)

^^MD COMPUTER'S service best in Kolkata ..imo.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 31, 2011)

Tenida said:


> ^^MD COMPUTER'S service best in Kolkata ..imo.



But not cheapest.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 31, 2011)

Well I think I should add something about that steel series keyboard. It have a separate gamepad so if you get used to this keyboard then out would be hard for you to move to other keyboard while with other keyboard this is not a problem at all.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 31, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> But not cheapest.



Why not cheapest.Flipkart quoting 4.9K for Steel Series Siberia Keyboard Merc Stealth Black whereas MD computer quoting 2.3K only.
*Flipkart* 
*MD Computers *


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, if you consider local market you will see some other shops in Ganesh avenue will sell that keyboard at about same price tag quoted by MD. Its competition.  
We should not compare online prices with the prices in local market. Shall we?


----------



## Tenida (Sep 1, 2011)

^^Here i am talking about online price mate...MD computers has also online store to serve whole India.BTW. MD COMPUTERS is the official distributer Of Steelseies brand in Kolkata...


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 1, 2011)

Tenida said:


> MD COMPUTERS is the official distributer Of Steelseies brand in Kolkata...



Oh! sorry. I missed that part.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi all,

sorry to leave you out discussing here while i went away for some shopping in the meanwhile...have ordered a hell lot of stuff   received some of them, awaiting delivery of others 


regarding the KB, MD computers doesnt have merc stealth in stock. i had checked with them sometime back. available only on order @ 5200/- + taxes. also checked with faxtel, the national distributor of steelseries products. not readily available. price 5.2k.

then one of my friends pointed to me a listing of the KB on bigadda.com (known for its crappy delivery system, but ofcourse i didnt knew about this at the time of ordering. too excited !) deal was very sweet. placed order for ~4.25k. now awaiting delivery with fingers crossed 

@ gameranand

i made a choice for this KB (G510 available absolutely nowhere) esp due to its bright backlighting & separate gaming keys. after a long time of gaming on consoles, i was finding the W, A, S, D and other keys a lil difficult to adjust to, and found that this dedicated key-set for FPSes might be a saviour for me ! lets see...


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 5, 2011)

kilroyquasar said:


> Hi all,
> 
> sorry to leave you out discussing here while i went away for some shopping in the meanwhile...have ordered a hell lot of stuff   received some of them, awaiting delivery of others
> 
> ...



But G510 is available on Letsbuy and is in stock:

Buy Logitech G510 Gaming Keyboard at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 5, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> But G510 is available on Letsbuy and is in stock:
> 
> Buy Logitech G510 Gaming Keyboard at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews



they updated their website on saturday (it was down for some time in the morning/noon that day). must've refreshed their stocks. even DA black edition went out of stock a while after i placed my order (thankfully i received it just 2 days back), and the G110 & G510 were both out of stock when i was to place my order. nevermind. i am having some issue regarding my paid amount being blocked at ICICI gateway on bigadda. if it gets resolved, good. if not, am gonna grab this G510 at the earliest


----------

